# Carolina Cast Pro



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

Carolina Cast Pro Heaver
13’ 6 - 10 oz
Excellent condition 
$275.00


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Gen I or II ?


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

Gen 1


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

K-Town Bubba said:


> Carolina Cast Pro Heaver
> 13’ 6 - 10 oz
> Excellent condition
> $250.00 PRICE REDUCED!


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

SOLD


----------

